# Te vas a ver si pillas chati, miaque!!



## panaderia2008

Hi, I was listening to a song by "Las Ketchup" and within it is a line, "te vas a ver si pillas chati, miaque!!" I have great trouble understanding this sentence (and I can't find the definition of "chati" and "miaque"). Can someone help me out with it?  Thank you!!


----------



## zevon fan

i do wish i could assist you.  i, too, am attempting to translate many lyrics by "las ketchup".   in context, ""chati"" may be a reference to a female anatomy.  the word is not in the dictionary, nor is ""miaque"".  we need someone from cordóba, spain to help with this, as i believe ketchup uses many colloquialsms native to their part of spain.  hope someone will come forward to help!


----------



## dexterciyo

panaderia2008 said:


> Hi, I was listening to a song by "Las Ketchup" and within it is a line, "te vas a ver si pillas chati, miaque!!" I have great trouble understanding this sentence (and I can't find the definition of "chati" and "miaque"). Can someone help me out with it?  Thank you!!




"Chati" comes from "chata", in a affectionate manner. And it can be translated like "girl"...

"Miaque" comes from an expression "mira que...". And I can't find an appropiate translation. It is like a sarcastic sentence...Hard to get, sorry!

I can make an example:

¿Mañana es su cumpleaños y no le vas a regalar nada? Mira que...(here the rest is supposed to be omitted, but it may mean "mira que eres miserable")

Tomorrow is his birthday and you won't give him anything? "Mira que..."
There in English you can get: _I can't believe!_ or maybe _Too bad!_

I believe "too bad!" expression can be a good translation 

Wish I helped out!


----------



## zevon fan

You have helped a great deal!!! Thank you!
Another Ketchup song title has me puzzled:  "Lánzame Los Trostos, BabY!"
From the research I have done, this might be "Throw away the stuff" or possibly "Throw out the trash".  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## dexterciyo

zevon fan said:


> You have helped a great deal!!! Thank you!
> Another Ketchup song title has me puzzled:  "Lánzame Los Trostos, BabY!"
> From the research I have done, this might be "Throw away the stuff" or possibly "Throw out the trash".  Any help is appreciated!



It might be "lánzame los trAstos"...Otherwise, no idea.
That means "to flirt with someone", "to hook up with someone".

Greetings!


----------



## zevon fan

you are correct - that was a typo.  i meant "trastos"

are these expressions native to a certain part of españa?


----------



## zevon fan

more from ketchup:

hubiera o hubiese habido
un buen vacilón pintaba pluscuamperfecto

the word that throws me off is "vacilón".  without that word, the context of the phrase makes no sense (to me).  i have no spanish, just learning song lyrics.


----------



## Geenah

I'm going to give this a try, but I'm afraid English is not my mother tongue.

"te vas a ver si pillas, chati, miaque (mira que)!!"= "You are going out to try to score. Too bad!!!"

Zevon, I don't understand very well your question. Did you mean "without that word the context of the phrase makes no sense to you?" or "with that word the context of the phrase..."


----------



## Geenah

Sorry, I forgot: chati=baby


----------



## zevon fan

i meant without the word "vacilón" i do not understand the phrase.

and i have more:

la variedad mía de tangas
que ya no sé cual escoger
la variedad mía de tangas
no sé si coger de tirilla
el de plumas o el de red

you are very kind to assist me with these words!  thank you.


----------



## Geenah

Vacilón can mean either a tease or a guy who is a show-off. It would mean something like tease (correct my English, please): "There could have been a good tease, it looked more than perfect". Pluscuamperfecto is the way we call those tenses (hubiera o hubiese habido) and the word derives from latin, meaning "more than perfect". 

Gimme a few minutes to think about "la variedad mía de tangas..."


----------



## Geenah

I have so many different G-strings that I don't know which one to choose. I have so many different G-strings that I don't know if I should choose the tiniest one, the one with feathers (I have no idea what they are refering to) or the fish net G-string (you know, like the fish net tights). 

Does it make any sense?


----------



## zevon fan

now i understand!  the song with "vacilón" is las ketchup's "un blodymary", by the way.  the subject of the song seems to be the girls in a bar looking at desirable (chico martini perverso) and undesirable (chulito de medio pelo) men.  your translation makes perfect sense.

in context, "perverso" seems to mean "wicked". he looks a bit dangerous, but he is attractive.

or i could be daydreaming . .


----------



## Geenah

Exactly, "perverso" means in this context dangerous but attractive guy. 

By the way, is this group really popular in the US? I always thought their lyrics were pretty stupid...


----------



## zevon fan

las ketchup "sevillanas pink"  begins easy enough:

"voy a contar,
la historia de una niña de papá"

_pero el estribillo de la canción es muy extraño . . . 

_"ay! Mi papa cuando escubri,
que la gatita
más pija y rica de la escuela donde fui, se llama Pedro".

i notice that in the first phrase it is "papá", in the second phrase it is "papa" without the accent mark.  these are copied from the lyrics that came with the CD.  no typos this time!


----------



## Geenah

"Papa" is another way to say daddy. It is common in certain parts of Spain and it is also common for certain social classes, especially low classes.


----------



## LA_Andaluza

Hola
I had no idea you were learning Spanish by listening to Spanish songs.
by the way Las Ketchup are from the south of Spain and they use very colloquial words.
'niña de papá' means spoiled brat, like a posh girl who gets what she wants, say, Paris HIlton, for an example.


----------



## zevon fan

what is the formal (upper class) word for "father"?

las ketchup did not catch on at ALL in the USA.  i liked "the ketchup song" in spite of its silly title, so i bought both of their CDs and found the music to my liking.  the songs are musically very challenging, hard to sing, hard to play, so i have admiration for the musicians, including, of course, the sisters.  i cannot find anything about them on the internet, so they remain mysterious.


----------



## zevon fan

LA_Andaluza said:


> Hola
> I had no idea you were learning Spanish by listening to Spanish songs.
> by the way Las Ketchup are from the south of Spain and they use very colloquial words.
> 'niña de papá' means spoiled brat, like a posh girl who gets what she wants, say, Paris HIlton, for an example.



well, i am *trying* to learn some spanish.  i realise that pop songs are not the best teachers, but they are so much fun!

i thought perhaps ketchup used colloquialisms when the translation software and the dictionary yielded no definitions for the words and phrases.  i am glad to know i was correct, not dumb after all!

some of the ketchup songs contain rather embarrassing words like "bragas" and "monte de Venus", so i want to be cautious when asking for translations.  i do not wish to embarrass anyone in my quest for the correct words!


----------



## Geenah

The formal word for father is "padre". But there are many different colloquial words you can use: papá, papa, papaíto, papito, papi, etc...


----------



## Geenah

This is pretty amusing and I have no problems to try to translate embarrasing words. So, any more questions?


----------



## zevon fan

here is another that has americans puzzled:  kusha las payas.  i have learned that most of the lyrics of "the ketchup song" are nonsense, so i wonder if other songs are nonsense also.

a line that translates humourous:
"a ese lagarto le pongo velas verdes"

if i have translated it correctly.  nonsense and very funny.


----------



## zevon fan

Geenah said:


> This is pretty amusing and I have no problems to try to translate embarrasing words. So, any more questions?



many many more.  you are a kind and generous person!

"desafina como quieras
sin verguenza y sin pudor  ( i cannot type the proper diacritic for the "U" )
que más gracia tiene hacerlo
si sale del corazón"


----------



## Geenah

"kusha las payas" ("escucha a las payas")= listen to the white girls. "Payo/a" is the word gypsies use to refer to white people.

"a ese lagarto le pongo velas verdes"= "I'll light green candles for that lizzard" (or something like that).

Maybe I could get the idea with more context


----------



## zevon fan

i am learning so much!  thank you!!!

the "lizard" verse is very long. i will send it in the next message.


----------



## Geenah

"Sing out of tune as much as you prefer, without shame or embarrassment, because it's more grateful, when it comes from the heart"


----------



## zevon fan

Geenah said:


> "kusha las payas" ("escucha a las payas")= listen to the white girls. "Payo/a" is the word gypsies use to refer to white people.
> 
> "a ese lagarto le pongo velas verdes"= "I'll light green candles for that lizzard" (or something like that).
> 
> Maybe I could get the idea with more context



que yo no lloro por un hombre,
que a mí me dan fuertes jaq----  (I cannot read the last word of the sentence)
que yo he cambiao mi cuarto oscuro
por una sonrisa nueva
que yo me voy pa la calle tirando
tira tirando, tira tirando de su visa,
voy a comprarme todos miscomplementos
sin olvidar unas gafas muy divinas
voy a borrar de mi piel te quiero, Pepe
porque mirar al pasado no da suerte
que me lo ha dicho a mí la Lola Montero
"a ese lagarto le pongo velas verdes"

then the girls laugh after the last line. very funny

i hope i have not made too many errors in typing.  the print of the lyrics is very small and difficult to read.


----------



## zevon fan

Geenah said:


> "Sing out of tune as much as you prefer, without shame or embarrassment, because it's more grateful, when it comes from the heart"



that is beautiful!  the entire song seems to be about the joy of singing, no matter what you are saying.  it's really very good.  or perhaps because i am american it is exotic to me, while common to you.  i find much of american country-western music to be silly, for example.  

learning some spanish is great fun! no one in my neighbourhood knows what "cabeza de mierda" means.  it is a helpful phrase when one is annoyed.  

how would one say "mind your own business!" to someone who is bothering you?  i have the literal translation, 
_¡importar de tu propio negocio!_
 but i do not know if it translates properly.


----------



## LA_Andaluza

mind your own business!= metete en tus asuntos/ metete en lo tuyo


----------



## zevon fan

from "sevillanas pink" *WARNING:  may be embarrassing

*"desde bebé
la madre le ponia bragas de croché
por supuesto, sin dudarlo,
como siempre color rosa
y asi creció mi Rosa sin ninguna represión
siempre con las uñas de los pies
pintadas color rosa"

then the chorus:
ay! Mi papa descubri. . . .

is this talking about a boy or a girl in the verse about panties and nail polish?


----------



## zevon fan

LA_Andaluza said:


> mind your own business!= metete en tus asuntos/ metete en lo tuyo



gracias mucho.  this will be very helpful to me.


----------



## zevon fan

i must take a break.

your english is excellent!  i wish that i could be helpful to you as well, in return for all these lovely translations!

there are many more and i will post them later.  again, thank you!


----------



## LA_Andaluza

I dont know why you think the song is embarrasing
it's about a very posh girl, since she was a baby she was always wearing pink.
Very funny


----------



## Geenah

I don't cry for a man anymore,
because that gives me migraine, (jaqueca)
I have changed my dark room
for a brand new smile
I go out to the street very fast
fast and using, using his visa card,
I'm going to buy all my accessories
and I won't forget a divine glasses
I'm going to remove from my skin "I love you, Pepe"
because looking back to the past is unlucky
Lola Montero said it to me
"I'd light green candles for that lizard/bastard"

Lola Montero is a witch who used to have a tv programme. She became very famous because she was a knacker(??) and everytime she got angry with the audience, she said "I'll light you black candles" for some kind of curse.


----------



## zevon fan

lyrics from "doble bombo":

esa era su meta
ser la batería de un group transmetal
tocar a doble bombo
para nuestra asmobro
y volverse loca con las dos baquetas


english literal translation:
that was its goal
to be the battery of group transmetal
to touch to double big drum
for ours asmobro
and to become crazy with the two cleaning rods

i believe i understand that this is about a heavy metal musical group, specifically about the drummer, the "doble bombo" COULD be a sly reference to breasts, or something more private on a man's body . . .but the last line.  "cleaning rods"?  in context i would guess "drumsticks" with which to play/hit the drums.  there are stranger things in the english language, though, so i am not being judgemental!  would you kindly interpret this last verse for me?


----------



## zevon fan

LA_Andaluza said:


> I dont know why you think the song is embarrasing
> it's about a very posh girl, since she was a baby she was always wearing pink.
> Very funny



well, panties (bragas) are often private subjects. . . 

the chorus part, about papá, the kitten, and a school named Pedro?  i do not understand how these parts fit with one another. at the very end of the song, after "más pija y rica de la escuela donde fuí, se llama Pedro", the guitar makes a laugh sound, as if the last line was a joke.  i confess, i do not understand.


----------



## Geenah

zevon fan said:


> lyrics from "doble bombo":
> 
> esa era su meta
> ser la batería de un group transmetal
> tocar a doble bombo
> para nuestra asmobro
> y volverse loca con las dos baquetas
> 
> 
> english literal translation:
> that was its goal
> to be the battery of group transmetal
> to touch to double big drum
> for ours asmobro
> and to become crazy with the two cleaning rods
> 
> i believe i understand that this is about a heavy metal musical group, specifically about the drummer, the "doble bombo" COULD be a sly reference to breasts, or something more private on a man's body . . .but the last line. "cleaning rods"? in context i would guess "drumsticks" with which to play/hit the drums. there are stranger things in the english language, though, so i am not being judgemental! would you kindly interpret this last verse for me?


 
This song is about a girl who wants to be a drummer. "Doble bombo" means double bass drums. The last verse says: and get crazy with both drumsticks.


----------



## Geenah

zevon fan said:


> well, panties (bragas) are often private subjects. . .
> 
> the chorus part, about papá, the kitten, and a school named Pedro? i do not understand how these parts fit with one another. at the very end of the song, after "más pija y rica de la escuela donde fuí, se llama Pedro", the guitar makes a laugh sound, as if the last line was a joke. i confess, i do not understand.


 
I found the whole lyrics for this song in Internet. The chorus says something like: Oh, my god! I have found out that the most feminine, poshest and richest girl in my school was called Pedro. 

Gatita can make reference to a girl who is very feminine. Pedro is a boys' name. She is a transexual.


----------



## lforestier

> *Originally Posted by zevon fan*
> esa era su meta
> ser la batería de un group transmetal
> tocar a doble bombo
> para nuestra asmobro
> y volverse loca con las dos baquetas


That was her goal, be the drummer of a Metal band,
Play the Bass Dums, to our amazement, and go wild with both drumsticks.


----------



## zevon fan

as a musician (a drummer, in fact) i should have picked up on that. .i thought, for some reason, that it was the admiration of a female for a male drummer. obviously i am not skilled in the use of gender words.  yet!

can anyone tell me the ASCII or windows keystroke to make the Ü in lower case?  

thanks to all.  i would love to get all the ketchup lyrics translated someday.  

what is the difference between mama and mamá?  these words come up in two ketchup songs, "doble bombo":

"empezó a entrenar
con el tambor de detergente de mamá
ella es toda suavidad
pero al coger las baquetas"

which i get as a drummer gets started training by banging on a detergent box (or drum) of her mother's, all is smooth until the drumsticks.  am i close?

"ay mamá, me persigue un chulo"

which i get as it sucks to be followed (or pursued) by an undesirable male.

how am i doi+
ng?


----------

